# Uber Eats Pay Cuts



## jpitts (Nov 8, 2019)

How can we deliverers get Uber to go back to the old pay structure? I'm basically only making a little over gas expense


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jpitts said:


> How can we deliverers get Uber to go back to the old pay structure? I'm basically only making a little over gas expense


When everyone refuses to accept pings that pay so little. They are relying on newbies, the desperate, and the dense to keep picking up the orders. I have been actually getting better offers with patience. I decline all bogus offers and have a 17% AR. After they can't find someone desperate enough to pick up for $3 they offers go up to $7 to $12 guarantees.

I've been doing Uber/Lyft/UE/DD/GH for 3 years and it's an endlessly repeating cycle. Don't have enough drivers=pay incentives increase. Have plenty of drivers=pay incentives go away and rate cuts. Rinse and Repeat.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jpitts said:


> How can we deliverers get Uber to go back to the old pay structure? I'm basically only making a little over gas expense


Contact Boss Khosrowshahi in the SF HQ (866) 576-1039
and Demand better rates.

He's a pussie cat &#129398;


----------



## jpitts (Nov 8, 2019)

Wish I could. 70 years old, living on S.S. with 3 grandsons to raise.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jpitts said:


> Wish I could. 70 years old, living on S.S. with 3 grandsons to raise.


The solution my friend has always been to run multiple apps. With food delivery, I run DD/GH/UE at the same time. When you run multiple apps you decline all the pigs and take the best of what is offered from all 3. Sometimes, once you get good enough to manage it, you can string multiple orders at the same time on different platforms doubling your revenue. That is the way to make money doing this.


----------



## jpitts (Nov 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> The solution my friend has always been to run multiple apps. With food delivery, I run DD primary, GH secondary, UE third back up. When you run multiple apps you decline all the pigs and take the best of what is offered from all 3. That is the way to make money doing this.


Good advice. I'll try that.


----------



## jpitts (Nov 8, 2019)

jpitts said:


> Good advice. I'll try that.


Hey thanks! Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

jpitts said:


> Wish I could. 70 years old, living on S.S. with 3 grandsons to raise.


Apply at Target to be a cashier. Guaranteed pay, no deliveries.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Uber is trying to "Condition" Drivers that their pay is whatever the customer tips. Also, Uber now wants the customer to tip B4 taking the delivery. If the customer falls for this Uber ploy, Uber will take MORE off the top and give less to the Diver because Uber knows the tip amount in advance. So, Do Not Fall for Ubers Dirty tactic algorithm's !!! If you are a customer ordering Uber eats Tip the Driver in Cash !! If you are the Driver........ well, decline every Uber eats ping unless its surging ........ My 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LADryver said:


> Apply at Target to be a cashier. Guaranteed pay, no deliveries.


Or Trader Joe's, part time gets benefits!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

stay offline and build the surge. it worked for the drivers in LA and DC.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

jpitts said:


> I'm basically only making a little over gas expense


Uber's next step would be taking 50% of that away.


----------

